# PT 145 or PT 140 Millennium Pro



## acr (Apr 18, 2007)

I picked up both of these at a shop today and decided I need to get one. I know the .40 cal PT140 weighs a bit less than the .45 cal PT 145, but how do they compare when shooting them? I don't own a .40, but do have .45 caliber pistols already. They are asking $359 for either model. 

Thank You


----------



## bersa2 (Mar 15, 2007)

*.45*

They have virtually the same dimensions, the same capacity. I've got the 145 and I really enjoy it. It shoots really well and is quite comfortable. Whichever you get add the Houge HandAll Jr


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd go for the .45 for simplicity of ammo since you aleady have weapons in this caliber. I am in the process of doing this now. Also with the huge price jumps of ammo you might consider reloading at some point to save some $$$.
I started reloading again at the 1st part of the year and so far have saved about $120.00 in 4 months But both are good shooting guns for some reason to me the .40 cal does seem to be a little more snappy

:smt1099​


----------



## wirelessguy2005 (Jul 1, 2007)

i own both the 40 and 45 and i actually like the 45 the best. Less muzzle flip with the 45.


----------

